# Euer Intensivstes Spieleerlebnis



## Itirian (24. März 2010)

Also ich würde gerne wissen was euer Intensivstes Spieleerlebnis war , sei es in WoW oder in anderen Games =)
Mein Intesnsivstes WoW Erlebnis war die Eröffnung von AQ =) dazu muss ich ja wohl mehr nich sagen .
Ausserhalb von WoW waren dies meine Emotionalsten und Intesivsten Momente
---->Metal Gear Solid 4, Der Gang mit den Mikrowellen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdjLBYxAcUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



----->Final Fantasy VII, Der Tod von Aeris 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wx3duFYCcho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



---->Shadow of the Colossus, Fast Jeder Koloss und das Ende waren einfach Episch

So =)
Das waren meine 4 Intensivsten und Emotionalsten Spieleerlebnisse .


----------



## Greytemplar (24. März 2010)

Also...
puh...

WOW: das war einmal Illidans Tod und der Enddialog in Sunwell (da war ich wirklich beeindruckt <3)

Resident Evil 5: Direkt am Anfang die Rückblende mit Jills Grabstein, da war ich richtiggehend geschockt =(

na ja...das wars dann auch FF konnte mich leider nie überzeugen (obwohl es schöne Soundtracks hat^^)
mfg


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (24. März 2010)

als ich bei gta san andreas den sex patch installiert habe so konnte ich dort sex mit meiner freundi haben mensch war das toll


----------



## Akairo (24. März 2010)

WarhammerOnlineFanboy schrieb:


> als ich bei gta san andreas den sex patch installiert habe so konnte ich dort sex mit meiner freundi haben mensch war das toll



fail.

@thread

FF9 als Zidane in Terra durch den Gang wandert und ihm seine Freunde nacheinander zur Hilfe eilen...GÄNSEHAUT^^


----------



## Interminator (24. März 2010)

als shepard in mw2 einem ne kugel verpasst und dann auch noch ghost erschießt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
R.I.P Ghost

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n5R7GaoyGE&feature=related


----------



## DerHutmacher (24. März 2010)

Max Payne 1&2 (freu mich auf 3) die ganzen Spiele
CoD4:MF1, auch das ganze Spiel, sehr mitreissend
verschiedene Momente in Dragon Age waren auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



zb als Magier im Origin, als ..Name vergessen, der angebliche NICHT-Blutmagierfreund sich in die Hand gestochen und die Magier umgenietet hat, wow.


MGS, der Kampf gegen Psycho Mantis war sowieso einfach ub0r, bzw ist es immernoch

Und die Pokemon Handheld Rpg Spiele natürlich ;D seit Kindheit an

Oh Gott, hab Sonic und Shenmue ganz vergessen!
Zitat von ihr, weil sie mich dran erinnert: " "Was wär ich nur ohne meine endlos schöne, tolle, kluge Freundin?""



Määääh @ Interminator, Spoileralarm bitte vorschreiben oder sowas..


----------



## Itirian (24. März 2010)

Greytemplar schrieb:


> na ja...das wars dann auch FF konnte mich leider nie überzeugen (obwohl es schöne Soundtracks hat^^)
> mfg



Ja war auch nie so ein großer Fan de Serie das sie immer irgendwie so bunt und aufgesetzt wirkte .
Aber FFVII war das düsterste RPG was ich glaub ich je gespielt habe =)
Es past irgendwie nicht in die Serie.


----------



## s0re (24. März 2010)

Also eines meiner Intensivsten waren sicher die ersten paar Minuten von Bioshock. Auch finde ich World in Conflict atemberaubend toll=)


----------



## Itirian (24. März 2010)

Akairo schrieb:


> FF9 als Zidane in Terra durch den Gang wandert und ihm seine Freunde nacheinander zur Hilfe eilen...GÄNSEHAUT^^



Ja das war auch sehr geil ^^ aber auch bockschwer mein ich errinerung zu haben.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2010)

Mass Effect 2 Anfang <3 Episch.


----------



## Beckenblockade (24. März 2010)

Mass Effect 1 Ende <3 Episch.

Ansonsten noch versch. Momente aus ME 1+2 sowie ca. die erste Stunde von Dead Space.


----------



## Snake202 (24. März 2010)

Bei Final Fantasy 13, vielen Szenen aus Metal Gear 4, dem Ende von Kingdom Hearts (Teil 1) ...
Naja und noch bei einigen anderen, aber das waren so die eindrucksvollsten Spiele für mich ^^

Edit:
achja, natürlich noch bei Final Fantasy 10 und Final Fantasy 7 ^^


----------



## Thyson93 (24. März 2010)

Final Fantasy 10 das ende :> mann wie ich dieses Spiel liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
habs früher total oft durchgezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPMFXfNk1IM

Jo und dann noch in Mw2 wo Roach und Ghost sterben.


----------



## BlizzLord (24. März 2010)

Eindeutig das Ende von FF 7 CC :'(
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=7jb4Ws1lPHc

Der arme arme zack...

Ansonsten der Titlescreen von FFX
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=08RYp-uDpPo <33333333333

Zwar kein wirkliches Spielerlebnis aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: zu FF CC:

Vorallem die Musik passt so schön mit den Rückblenden.
*Gänsehaut*


----------



## Itirian (24. März 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Eindeutig das Ende von FF 7 CC :'(
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=7jb4Ws1lPHc
> 
> Der arme arme zack...
> ...



Zack ="( ja war schon sehr Episch wie er diesen endlosen Kampf gegen die Shinra Soldaten hatte...
Nur um Cloud zu schützen .


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. März 2010)

Akairo schrieb:


> fail.
> 
> @thread
> 
> FF9 als Zidane in Terra durch den Gang wandert und ihm seine Freunde nacheinander zur Hilfe eilen...GÄNSEHAUT^^



Genau wie bei mir. Die Musik war einfach PERFEKT. Wahrscheinlich eines meiner Lieblingsthemes von FFIX, wobei es hart ist bei den genialen Themes die Uematsu komponiert hat. Uematsu ist ein ABSOLUTES GENIE.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2010)

nach 7 Stunden Gothic 2 am Stück zum Feuermagier eingeschworen worden zu sein. Scheiße war das geil, ^^

Ernsthaft, von dem Spiel kann ein Heutiges nur kuschen!


----------



## Galdos (24. März 2010)

Da gibt´s verschiedenes:


Das erste Mal ein "großes" Spiel durchgespielt zu haben war toll, und zwar war das Dungeon Siege (das war glaub ich mit 11 oder 12...).

Die ersten 60 Level im Classic-WoW. Was waren das Zeiten damals, als MMO-Neuling...alles so neu und groß und überall "menschliche" Mitspieler. Da waren viele tolle und lustige Momente dabei.

Die Pokemon-Reihe (bis auf die ganzen neumodischen Ableger) sowie Tetris für den Gameboy. Beides hat mir lange Unterhaltung geboten. Auch gut: das erste Mal Durchspielen von Mario Land 2.

Fear und Dead Space als hervorragende Horror-Shooter.

Als ich im Fußball Manager (ich weiß nicht mehr welcher es war), mit meiner selbst erstellten Mannschaft das erste Mal nach etlichen Saisons die Meisteschaft gewonnen habe.

Civilization 3+4. Es war einfach göttlich, wenn man den Gegnern technologisch so weit voraus war, dass man mit modernen Kampfpanzern gegen Husaren kämpfte. Man fühlte sich auch ansonsten als wirklicher Staatenlenker.

Auch alle möglichen Rollenspiele gehören dazu, die mit tollen und lustigen Momenten aufwarten konnten: Gothic (1+2), Dragon Age, Mass Effect 1 (insbesondere dessen Ende).

Zu guter Letzt darf auch Xeyond the Frontier nicht fehlen (hoffe das kennt noch jemand, falls nicht: ist ´ne Weltraumsimulation, Nachfolger sind X2 und X3): Es war schon ziemlich beeindruckend, als ich meine erste eigene Fabrik hatte, kurze Zeit später dann meine erste Million verdient hatte und noch mal viel später mein eigenes Fabrikationsimperium besaß.


----------



## nemø (24. März 2010)

Itirian schrieb:


> ---->Shadow of the Colossus, Fast Jeder Koloss und das Ende waren einfach Episch



Besteht das Speil nicht nur aus Kollosen und dem Ende? Undknappe 40 stunden rumreiten ?


----------



## Itirian (24. März 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Besteht das Speil nicht nur aus Kollosen und dem Ende? Undknappe 40 stunden rumreiten ?



Es "besteht" nur aus Kollosen , ja.
Es sind 16 an der Zahl die zu finden und zu töten sind, sie sind in einer riesigen Spielwelt verstreut =)
Jeder dieser Giganten is richtig Hammer inszeniert und es ist einfach Hammer wenn du mit deinem
kleinen zahnstocher von Schwert gegen so einen Riesen kämpfst .
Die Story ist auch sehr dramatisch und das Ende so wie es keiner erwarten würde , einfach nicht vorherssehbar =)
Aber 40std dauert das nicht !
Ich habe bei einem ersten durchgang glaube ich 15 gebraucht.
Hier mal nen Vid zu einem meiner lieblingskolossen ^^
---->geht so ab 3:50 richtig los




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sYnMpUFo8jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Itirian (24. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Genau wie bei mir. Die Musik war einfach PERFEKT. Wahrscheinlich eines meiner Lieblingsthemes von FFIX, wobei es hart ist bei den genialen Themes die Uematsu komponiert hat. Uematsu ist ein ABSOLUTES GENIE.



gibt ja sogar richtige Konzerte mit "FF themes" =)


----------



## Gaueko (25. März 2010)

Also...

Fast alles in Final Fantasy 7! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vom Ruby Wepaon Kill über den Goldenen Chocobo zu den "Rittern der Runde" und dann endlich Sepiroth im Dreck liegen zu sehen (Der End-Kampf -  Episch! Alles vernichtende Sonne die durchs All flight Inc.!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Dann... Final Fantasy 10 - als Yuna und Tidus im Wasser stehen und "Suteki da ne" anfängt - ich hab geheult wie in kleines Kind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Metal Gear Solid ist auch noch so ein Kandidat - wenn man endlich die letzten paar HP aus dem Endboss geprügelt hat und weiß - "ich habs geschafft!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peraine1 (25. März 2010)

Baldurs Gate 2, Gothic 2, und The Witcher, weil alle 3 Spieler zu ihrer Zeit am glaubwürdigsten eine lebendige und reale Welt vorgetäuscht haben.

Im Shooterbereich das erste F.E.A.R. (ohne Addons, die waren grottig) und Crysis waren auch sehr intensiv.

Ansonsten noch Meridian 59, nicht nur als erstes MMORPG sondern als erstes Onlinespiel was ich überhaupt gespielt habe. Der Gedanke, mit Leuten auf der ganzen Welt in einem Spiel unterwegs zu sein war damals noch frisch und so hat es sich auch angefühlt.


----------



## Littletall (25. März 2010)

Puh, da gibts so einige...mal sehen, was hat mich sehr bewegt...?

Final Fantasy 6 - Die Oper. Ich liebe diese Stelle. Celes Theme ist hervorragend.
Final Fantasy 9 - Zidane im Gang bei Terra, wie viele schon gesagt haben. FF9s bester Theme spielt dort im Hintergrund.
Final Fantasy 7 - Der Trail of Blood (wo man Sephi im Shinra-Gebäude sucht).
Das komplette Final Fantasy X.
Final Fantasy X-2 - Thousand Words.

Da könnte ich noch mehr schreiben, aber das wars erstmal von FF ^^

Terranigma, das komplette Spiel.
Illusion of Gaia - Das Ende (in Deutschland heißt das Illusion of Time, glaub ich)

Es bewegt mich auch immer, den Pokemon-Theme zu hören. Damit sind Kindheitserinnerungen verbunden.

Und um auf einen Vorposter zurückkommen, ja, ich finde auch, die Stücke von Uematsu sind Hammer. Das komische Zeug, das manchmal in FF13 läuft, kann da einfach nicht mithalten.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (25. März 2010)

Final Fantasy VIII : Das Ende von CD1 wo Squall von dem Eiszapfen durchbohrt wird.
Final Fantasy VIII : Der letzte Kampf auf CD4 gegen Artemisisa.

Metal Gear Solid 3 : Der Kampf am Ende gegen The Boss.
Metal Gear Solid 3 : Der (mehr oder weniger) Kampf gegen The Sorrow.
Metal Gear Solid 3 : Der Kampf gegen The Fury.

Crisis Core : Final Fantasy VII : Der Kampf gegen Sephiroth.
Crisis Core : Final Fantasy VII : Das Video wo Angeal & Genesis gegen Sephiroth kämpfen.
Crisis Core : Final Fantasy VII : Das Endvideo.

Devil May Cry 3 : Der letzte Kampf wo man Seite an Seite mit Vergil kämpft.

Tekken 3 : Der Modus in dem man diesen Professor mit der Fernbedienung freispielen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Final Fantasy VII : Der Kampf gegen Rubin Weapon.
Final Fantasy VII : Die Stelle an der Aerith von Sephiroth gemeuchelt wird.

Final Fantasy X : Der Kampf gegen Jekkt / Braskas Bestia.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

World of Warcraft: Ulduar (Ich hatte Tränen in den AUgen so schön wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Lord of the Rings online: Die Anfangsquest, wundervoll!

Settlers III: Eines der besten Spiele die es je gab, die man aber leider nicht mehr bekommt.

Grand theft Auto IV: Die Endmisson ist sehr Actionbeladen (Motorrad->Rampe->An Hubschrauber festhalten und einsteigen->Raketen ausweichen->6 Typen mit Maschinengewehren lebend davonkommen->nen Typ töten der deine alte Soldatenpatrouillie in Serbien verraten hat)

Der Herr der Ringe: Schlacht um Mittelerde II - Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs: Als ich 1 vs. 3 auf ner Lanparty mit Kumpels auf der Karte Helms Klamm gespielt habe und mich 6 Stunden!!! Erfolgreich verteidigen konnte.

so far...


----------



## Petersburg (25. März 2010)

Fear 1 & 2 die besten spiele die ich jemals gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (26. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Der Herr der Ringe: Schlacht um Mittelerde II - Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs: Als ich 1 vs. 3 auf ner Lanparty mit Kumpels auf der Karte Helms Klamm gespielt habe und mich 6 Stunden!!! Erfolgreich verteidigen konnte.



gott.. jetzt hab ich bock mit meinem kumpel herr der ringe zu zocken ..

Und das nur wegen DIR!!!


----------



## Breakyou (26. März 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> gott.. jetzt hab ich bock mit meinem kumpel herr der ringe zu zocken ..
> 
> Und das nur wegen DIR!!!



auf einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meld dich wendu das Basisspiel hast.
Dann zocken wir ne Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> auf einmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin dabei mal gucken wie lang ihr braucht um mich zu besiegen xD 6 Stunden oder mehr, hmm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (30. März 2010)

Seit dem ich das gelesen habe suche ich mein HdR SuM 2, habe aber nur Teil 1 und Wrath of the Witch King gefunden und die Leere verpackung von Teil 2. Kann ich mit meinem Key vom Spiel das spiel irgendwo Downloaden. Falls das geht zeige ich euch Dwarf Power (Mit hilfe von den Bogenschützen dessen Namen ich vergessen habe) ^^

Danke schonmal im Voraus

(Mit "Das Spiel downloaden" meine ich wie beim Battle Net account wenn man den Spiele Key einfügt das man es downloaden, legal)


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. April 2010)

Grundsätzlich: ALLES wo das Final Fantasy Theme spielt.

Wenn ich das höre denk ich immer: "Wow, es ist tatsächlich vorbei...die Welt wurde -wieder einmal- gerettet und alles ist in bester Ordnung." Hör mir gerade im Hintergrund alle Versionen davon an und selbst die 8-Bit Originale bringen mich verdammt Nahe eine Träne oder zwei zu vergießen.

Edit: Mir sind gerade noch zwei Dinge eingefallen:

Final Fantasy IX (Ach Gott, wie ich dieses Spiel liebe!): Als Steiner und Beatrix Alexandria verteidigen. Die Musik ist ein Meisterstück meiner Meinung nach.

No More Heroes: Der Endkampf gegen Henry. Was ist epischer als ein Kampf zwischen einem Otaku/Anime und Mangafreak der mit einem Beam-Katana auf einem Parkplatz gegen seinen Bruder der ebenfalls ein Beam-Katana hat kämpft? Ganz einfach: 
ein Kampf zwischen einem Otaku/Anime und Mangafreak der mit einem Beam-Katana auf einem Parkplatz gegen seinen Bruder der ebenfalls ein Beam-Katana hat kämpft WÄREND "We are finally cowboys" spielt. 
Das einzigste Final-Boss Theme das "We are finally cowboys" topen kann, ist meiner Meinung nach "The Battle for everyone´s Soul" aus Persona 3 (was ich nie gespielt habe).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FISXJNCcLM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Laz0rgun (4. April 2010)

Ich mach mit darf ich deffen pls mit Elben Bogis pew pew Oneshots


----------



## Asayur (4. April 2010)

Heute das (meiner Meinung nach) Epische Ende von FF VII Dirge of Cerberus gesehen, was ist cooler, als ein "Untoter" mit Knarre, der die Welt rettet? Logisch: Ein "Untoter" der zu einer Art Dämon wird, mit grösserer Knarre, der die Welt rettet (und im Hintergrund japanischer Metal *g*)


----------



## Mr.62 (5. April 2010)

,,The Fury....THE FURY!''

ach metal gear 3... geniales game
mein lieblingsboss von denen ist the sorrow schön düster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann noch putress in wow ich mag den kerl xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. April 2010)

Immer wenn ich diese Dividers in Dead Space höre scheiß ich mir fast in die Hosen...die Geräusche die die machen sind einfach übelst gruselig. Das Aussehen ist auch nicht gerade das normalste (aber im vergleich zu den Anderen Nekormorphs normaler).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (19. April 2010)

Also auch für mich war FFX eines der intensivsten Spielerlebnisse, die ich hatte. Hatte mir vorn paar Jahren ne PS2 gekauft und war suuuuper stolz, dann noch Final Fantasy X zu gekauft - War das erste FF, was ich gezockt hab - Danach kamen dann noch andere sie FFVII usw... Aber hab direkt am ersten Tag glaub mit paar Unterbrechungen 10 Stunden am Stück gespielt, so krass hat mich ein Spiel noch nie gefesselt, weder vorher noch hinterher...

Okami war auch noch ein intensives Spielerlebnis, falls das wer kennt. Is ne schöne Story und man spielts halt bissl anders als den Einheitskram ^^

Was ich auch heftig fand, war mein erster 25er-Raid in WoW... Vorher nur 10er gewesen, und dann standen da auf einmal 24 um mich rum und ich als Heiler, der nicht wirklich Plan von den Bossen hatte, weil ich noch nich soooo lange 80 war... Das war intensiv, weil's für mich erstmal ne ziemliche Herausforderung war, das Gebrabbel im TS, die neue Bosstaktik und das Heilen zu koordinieren xD

Auch n intensives Erlebnis war in HdRO das erste Mal, dass ich in Bree jemanden gesehen habe, der "Suteki da ne" aus FF auf der Klarinette gespielt hat... Da lief's mir eiskalt den Rücken runter, klingt nämlich echt schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. April 2010)

intensivstes... hmm, also WoW war recht intensiv^^ wie man das auffassen mag. Ich glaube mein schönster WoW Moment war der Firstkill von Gruul^^. War zwar noch bis Ulduar unterwegs aber bei Gruul war das noch mit ner Gilde, bei der ich recht lange war und auch von Anfang an Gruul getried habe. Das waren viele wipes.

Ansonsten ein tolles Spielerlebniss war Bioshock.


----------



## Talagath (19. April 2010)

Definitiv ALLES in Mass Effect 1 und 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einfach ein episches Spiel


----------



## Pinkgimp (19. April 2010)

Bei mir sinds auch mehrere Momente (:
Der Reihenfolge nach : 
Gothic : Die "Begruessung"
              Das Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Das ganze Game !
Gothic 2 : Die Drachen - nicht weil sie so toll sind sondern weil das meine ersten virtuell erlegten Drachen waren (:
WoW : Allererstes Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Armschienen aus ZG (:
Fear 1 : Das kleine Maedchen - war da noch relativ jung
Fallout 3(Ps3): Die Anfangs-Babysequenz 
                          - Die Nuke !
Deadspace(Ps3): Der Anfang (:
                              Das Endvideo ( Hab das Spiek mit Kopfhoerern im Dunkeln gezzogt und mich derbe verjagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. Juni 2010)

Mir ist gerade eins eingefallen: 

Das Ende von Morrowind. SO beendet man ein Spiel: mit einem verdammt nochmal epischem Kampf bei dem mal eben ein riesiger Steingolem mit Knochen der ~30-40m groß ist explodiert, zerfällt und in die Lavagrube in der er vorher stand fällt! Epischster Kampf den ich bisher in einem Spiel geshen habe...auch wenn man gegen den Golem nicht direkt gekämpft hat....der Kampf ansich war auch nicht besonders schwer....einfach storytechnisch EPISCH!...Allein der Name "Akulakhan" ist doch schon episch....

P.S.: In diesem Text steht vier mal "episch", mit diesem jetzt genannten sogar fünf mal.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Juni 2010)

MGS 3 : Snake Eater -> Der Kampf gegen The Sorrow

Gääääääänsehaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Juni 2010)

Bei all den bereits genannten Spielen kann man eigentlich nur noch kommentieren und nix Neues hinzufügen:

Aeris' Tod in FFVII hat mich nie überzeugt - wie auch, in einem Spiel mit Phönixfedern, die Tote auf Knopfdruck wiederbeleben? Dann stirbt die Tussi fürs Drehbuch und da ist dann halt doch nix mit Wiederbeleben? Oder Seto enststeinern? So'n Quatsch! Useless Trivia am Rande: "Aeris" bzw. Aerith war als Name ein Versehen. Sie sollte eigentlich "Earth" heißen.

Wesentlich besser und glaubwürdiger war das bereits vielfach erwähnte Ende von Crisis Core. Alleine der Effekt mit der Slotmachine, bevor Zack den Löffel abgibt, war einfach genial.

Ebenfalls episch war der Schluss von Modern Warfare 2. Sich selbst ein Messer aus der Brust ziehen, um damit den fiesen Obermacker zu plätten, das hatte was für sich.

Shadow of the Colossus an sich ist ein phantastisches Spielerlebnis, vom Soundtrack über die Handlung bis zu den Kolossen an sich.

Fallout 3 - zum ersten Mal raus aus der Vault und der Blick über das Wasteland.

Bioforge - mein erstes Cyber-Horrorspiel. Und da war ich erst 13, sowas vergisst man nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das große Finale von Dragon Age.

Call of Juarez 2: Bound in Blood - sämtliche Sequenzen zu Pferd, auf Kutschen und im Kanu. Geniale Verfolgungsjagden mit viel Geballer und affengeiler Grafik!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Useless Trivia am Rande: "Aeris" bzw. Aerith war als Name ein Versehen. Sie sollte eigentlich "Earth" heißen.



kein versehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aerith wurde von earth abgeleitet bzw sollte einfach eine gewisse ähnlichkeit dazu haben ... weil einen charakter "Erde" zu nenn wohl doch ein wenig merkwürdig ist ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juni 2010)

Das Ende von Metro2033, 5Uhr Morgens, da kriegt man schon leicht Panik


----------

